# Mangos Café listo para crecer



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mangos Café listo para crecer

Tras haber crecido un 20% en su facturación y alcanzar US$1,5 millones en ingresos (40% provenientes de turistas) durante el 2004, Mangos Café se prepara para abrir un nuevo local o comenzar a otorgar franquicias hacia fines de este año.

¿La inversión requerida para este proyecto? Unos US$200.000, destinados a financiar las obras de infraestructura y el capital de trabajo. ¿Las ubicaciones? Posiblemente, Surco o La Molina.

Giana Menchelli, gerente general de Mangos, siente que el negocio que administra ya está casi consolidado y que ha llegado la hora de dar un nuevo paso. En agosto del año pasado, Menchelli (que desde 1999 manejaba la franquicia del local que opera en Larcomar) adquirió por US$30.000 la marca Mangos a Raúl Modenesi. Y, desde ese momento, la operación se enfocó en ganar mayores eficiencias, reacondicionar sus instalaciones y, luego, en estandarizar sus procesos con miras a convertirse en un negocio atractivo para una franquicia.

Para este año Mangos proyecta crecer de nuevo un 20%.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Buena noticia, pues antes Mangos estaba en varias partes de Lima: en Canaval y Moreyra, en el Ovalo Gutierrez (donde ahora esta Starbucks), en Benavides y en Larcomar. Espero que se recupere.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Que abran un Mangos en el Megaplaza...


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

En el Ovalo Gutierrez ya no hay Mangos ??? yo ni enterado.

A mi me gustaba siempre ir al Mangos, que bueno que se esté recuperando, y que logren abrír mas cafes.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

KW said:


> En el Ovalo Gutierrez ya no hay Mangos ??? yo ni enterado.
> 
> A mi me gustaba siempre ir al Mangos, que bueno que se esté recuperando, y que logren abrír mas cafes.


Nop, ese cerro hace cuatro años. En su lugar ahora esta Starbucks.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

y cuales hay todavía ??


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Solo el de Larcomar...por ahora.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

En San Isidro no había uno también en la zona bancaria, casi no paso por alli, ese también cerró?


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Filter said:


> En San Isidro no había uno también en la zona bancaria, casi no paso por alli, ese también cerró?


Me parece que tambien cerro, aunque no estoy muy seguro. Creo que a los modenesi les empezo la mala suerte cuando hubo un escandalo en su restaurant costa verde, no recuerdo muy bien como fue pero tuvieron que cerrar, luego trataron de renovarse pero no funciono, no estoy muy seguro si aun sigue abierto ese local. La misma suerte corrieron los mangos que empezaron a cerrar, ojala que el nuevo dueño de la franquicia logre resurgirlo. Por cierto, con esto del nuevo hard rock cafe caracas, creen que vuelvan a abrir otro en lima? a mi me parecio perfecto el lugar que escogieron, en larco mar, tenia buena acogida, una lastima que lo cerraran al igual que el sr frogs, que tambien cerro.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

No sabía que los Modonesi también eran dueños de la Costa Verde, parece que hubo un problema con fiestas que organizaban en el local. Sobre el Hard Rock Café Lima, nunca fui pero el local se veía de lo mejor, creo que quebró porque la gente no iba debido al precio u algo así, si lo vuelven a poner que sea con promociones que esa es la mejor manera de incentivar al Peruano a consumir.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

para mi graduacion fuimos al buffet del mangos de larcomar, buenazo....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> No sabía que los Modonesi también eran dueños de la Costa Verde, parece que hubo un problema con fiestas que organizaban en el local. Sobre el Hard Rock Café Lima, nunca fui pero el local se veía de lo mejor, creo que quebró porque la gente no iba debido al precio u algo así, si lo vuelven a poner que sea con promociones que esa es la mejor manera de incentivar al Peruano a consumir.


No..nada que ver, HRC paraba repleto de gente y siempre habian conciertos. Lo que paso...lo he explicado miles de veces, es que la empresa mexicana que habia comprado el nombre de la franquicia en Lima y Buenos Aires quebro y consecuentemente no pudo seguir pagando por el nombre, por lo cual cerro el local.

En cuanto a Costa Verde, este restaurant sigue abierto, fue renovado hace poco, es considerado uno de los mejores restaurantes de Latinoamerica.

El Mangos del centro financiero tambien cerro, ahora es una tienda de articulos de niños. Espero que ahora les vaya bien!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahhh...yo hable por mail con el gerente general de Larcomar hace cuatro años, el fue el que me informo sobre el HRC. Me dijo que no hay planes de volverlo a abrir.

Como sabran, ahora el local es una gran tienda artesanal.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Mira tú, todos mis amigos me decían que era por los precios, payasos de seguro nunca fueron tampoco jajajaja. Lo de la Costa Verde no podían cerrarlo ni a palos, pero si recuerdo que hubo un problema allí, no estoy seguro si fue con el municipio o con defensa civil.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La Rosa Nautica y Costa Verde ya son simbolos de la Costa Verde...me da gusto que La Rosa Nautica haya sido remodelada en el 2002, la otra vez entre y me dieron un tour, el local es espectacular!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

De hecho Block, esos locales son simbolicos, a mi personalmente me vacila un montón la Rosa Nautica, aunque nunca he entrado, eso me pasa por ir a puros restaurantes Japoneses....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> De hecho Block, esos locales son simbolicos, a mi personalmente me vacila un montón la Rosa Nautica, aunque nunca he entrado, eso me pasa por ir a puros restaurantes Japoneses....


Has ido a Benihana? Yo fui el año pasado...me gusto mucho, aunque la comida no es la "tipica"...

Dicen que Osaka en Conquistadores es muy bueno.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustaria entrar a la rosa nautica siempre me llamo la atencion, cuando sera?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

J Block said:


> Has ido a Benihana? Yo fui el año pasado...me gusto mucho, aunque la comida no es la "tipica"...
> 
> Dicen que Osaka en Conquistadores es muy bueno.


He ido a esos dos, Benihana no me parece la gran cosa, es una variación de la comida Japonesa, el Makoto no está entre mis favoritos tampoco, la atención no es muy buena, pero el dueño es buena gente (casi siempre para en el local de Larcomar), me regaló una tarjeta de descuentos jajajaja, ahora Osaka si que es bueno, el local es chico pero acogedor, cuando fui con mi familia nos sentamos a la altura del suelo, esa comida si era buenisima, además de que venden sake y chela Japonesa 

Si quieres un ambiente más tradicional, Matsuei es el mejor. Y algo económico sería Nakachi en el Peruano-Japonés. Una recomendación: prueba el helado frito! kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Una vez fui a un restaurante japones en la av. Aviacion si no me equivoco, no me acuerdo el nombre pero era ficho, la comida muy rica péro nos salio un ojo de la cara, me gusto el sushi, yakitoris, y otras cositas mas, al final nos dieron un te verde.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Una vez fui a un restaurante japones en la av. Aviacion si no me equivoco, no me acuerdo el nombre pero era ficho, la comida muy rica péro nos salio un ojo de la cara, me gusto el sushi, yakitoris, y otras cositas mas, al final nos dieron un te verde.


El Izakaya, también es rico, algo sí la comida Japonesa no es conocida por ser económica como la comida China, la comida Koreana también es rica y de precio módico pero pica harto...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pero me quedo con la comida china, es mas deliciosa.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jeje, a muchos les da miedo la comida japonesa, cuando era chico a mi tambien..jaja.

Pero ahora me fascina, es una de mis favoritas. El pollo teriyaki, el tempura, el sushi, hasta el sashami, es riquisimo, aunque si es algo cara.

Ahora, yo no he probado la comida coreana, en Miraflores hay un restaurante coreano, pero nunca he ido.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> He ido a esos dos, Benihana no me parece la gran cosa, es una variación de la comida Japonesa, el Makoto no está entre mis favoritos tampoco, la atención no es muy buena, pero el dueño es buena gente (casi siempre para en el local de Larcomar), me regaló una tarjeta de descuentos jajajaja, ahora Osaka si que es bueno, el local es chico pero acogedor, cuando fui con mi familia nos sentamos a la altura del suelo, esa comida si era buenisima, además de que venden sake y chela Japonesa
> 
> Si quieres un ambiente más tradicional, Matsuei es el mejor. Y algo económico sería Nakachi en el Peruano-Japonés. Una recomendación: prueba el helado frito! kay:


Sip, el Benihana es comida japonesa agringada. Tendre que ir al Osaka pues.

El helado frito es lo maximo!! Me encanta el de fresa!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

La comida Coreana es recomendable para quienes quieran probar platos deiferentes, pero si pica harto, nunca tomen gaseosa con comida coreana tradicional, arde tanto que uno puede llegar hasta llorar, lo mejor es tomar agua.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

J Block said:


> Sip, el Benihana es comida japonesa agringada. Tendre que ir al Osaka pues.
> 
> El helado frito es lo maximo!! Me encanta el de fresa!


Anda a Osaka es muy muy bueno. El helado frito es lo maximo! jajaja mi favorito el de vainilla.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Una vez fui a un restaurante japones en la av. Aviacion si no me equivoco, no me acuerdo el nombre pero era ficho, la comida muy rica péro nos salio un ojo de la cara, me gusto el sushi, yakitoris, y otras cositas mas, al final nos dieron un te verde.


Un restaurante japones en Aviacion...mmm...en San Borja? AHH!! No es ese en un sotano?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> La comida Coreana es recomendable para quienes quieran probar platos deiferentes, pero si pica harto, nunca tomen gaseosa con comida coreana tradicional, arde tanto que uno puede llegar hasta llorar, lo mejor es tomar agua.


Buen dato!! Oye Filter, y te gusta tomar sake?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si pues el Izakaya es en un sotano jajajaja y al costado venden dulces y productos Japoneses.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> Si pues el Izakaya es en un sotano jajajaja y al costado venden dulces y productos Japoneses.


Listo, ya lo ubique...esta casi llegando a San Borja Norte. Tengo unos tios que viven por ahi. La ultima vez que fui a Lima me encotre con Juan y salimos a tomar fotos por ahi...pasamos por Izakaya. Parecia muy bueno.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

J Block said:


> Buen dato!! Oye Filter, y te gusta tomar sake?


Si :cheers: en el Matsuri que lo celebran anualmente en el Estadio La Unión, daban harto sake gratis de unos barriles gigantescos que traían de la tierra del sol naciente jajajaja, ya no voy al matsuri por la universidad, pero cuando puedo tomo sake, es buenazo pero eso si tranqui nomás porque embriaga harto.

Otro bueno es el Chamjinisulro Soju de Corea se parece al sake.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jaja...sip, yo lo probe una vez pero un vaso fue suficiente...y eso que no soy pollo.

Tendre que probar el Chamjinsulro Soju...jeje.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Cuando pruebes el Chamjinsulro me dices que te pareció.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Listo!


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

J Block said:


> Ahhh...yo hable por mail con el gerente general de Larcomar hace cuatro años, el fue el que me informo sobre el HRC. Me dijo que no hay planes de volverlo a abrir.
> 
> Como sabran, ahora el local es una gran tienda artesanal.



Que pena por el HRC, yo también había escuchado como dijo Filter, que cerró por sus precios, yo solo fuí una vez en la mañana a comprarme algunas cosas en su tienda (polos, llaveros....).
Quien sabe y alguien compra otra vez la franquicia y volvemos a tener uno.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

J Block said:


> No..nada que ver, HRC paraba repleto de gente y siempre habian conciertos. Lo que paso...lo he explicado miles de veces, es que la empresa mexicana que habia comprado el nombre de la franquicia en Lima y Buenos Aires quebro y consecuentemente no pudo seguir pagando por el nombre, por lo cual cerro el local.


La razon del cierre de HRC ya la sabia, yo preguntaba donde seria una buena ubicacion para reabrirlo en lima.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno no me acuerdo si el restaurant japones quedaba en aviacion, es que nos llevo mi hermano, pero si creo estar seguro que era en san Borja.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Asu mare, helado frito, primera vez que oigo eso, jaja
Aunque mi hermana cuando estuvo en brasil me dijo que sus amigos tomaban de desayuno jugo de palta con leche, delicioso...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

palta con leche? en tailandia comen arroz con mango.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Deba ser rico arroz con mango, yo he comido arroz con platano y mermelada de fresa, ummmm


----------

